# Man caught allegedly smuggling snakes



## News Bot (Mar 5, 2009)

*Published:* 05-Mar-09 03:53 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

AN alleged wildlife smuggler has been caught with a dozen pythons stashed in his car.

*Read More...*


----------



## shane14 (Mar 5, 2009)

Geeze who would ever know 1.5k for a stimmie! I know this sounds ridicules to Eastern State's but Importing pythons is a big NO NO


----------



## kupper (Mar 5, 2009)

straight to the DSE's officers own collection for sure


----------



## Snowman (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey this story sounds like one I posted 4 hours ago! 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/reptile-news/12-snakes-in-car-104936


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 7, 2009)

shane13 said:


> Geeze who would ever know 1.5k for a stimmie!


 
I agree, why would you pay that much on the black market when for 1/5 of that you can get one legally? :? :?


----------



## Retic (Mar 7, 2009)

Experts say the snakes could have fetched UP TO $1500 each on the black market.


----------

